# FreeBSD 11 Package Archive



## arious (May 19, 2022)

Hello

I have some inherited FreeBSD 11 servers which I'm trying to get ready for an upgrade to FreeBSD 12, however, it appears that the FreeBSD packages have been removed. (http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/ return 404)

These servers are still running 11.2. How do I go about upgrading them to version 12?

Many Thanks
Arious


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

arious said:


> it appears that the FreeBSD packages have been removed. (http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/ return 404)


Support for 11 ended quite some time ago. https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported/



arious said:


> These servers are still running 11.2. How do I go about upgrading them to version 12?


Use freebsd-update(8) to upgrade it.

`freebsd-update -r 12.3-RELEASE upgrade`


----------



## arious (May 19, 2022)

Thanks for the reply. Two quick questions.

Can I reliably run this without upgrading packages? (Will existing software work after reboot?)
Will my jails (ezjail-admin) upgrade correctly too?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

arious said:


> Can I reliably run this without upgrading packages? (Will existing software work after reboot?)


After a _major_ version upgrade _all_ installed ports/packages will need to be reinstalled. 



arious said:


> Will my jails (ezjail-admin) upgrade correctly too?


Upgrade the host first. Then upgrade the jails (see ezjail-admin(8)). You can leave the 'old' version running in the jail, that should be fine. But eventually you'll want to keep them in sync with the host.


----------



## arious (May 19, 2022)

> After a _major_ version upgrade _all_ installed ports/packages will need to be reinstalled.


Understood, but will the currently installed software continue to work after the reboot?


----------



## arious (May 19, 2022)

BTW. I want to thank you for your fast and very helpful responses so far. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

You have to run `freebsd-update install` a total of three times. The third run _removes_ all the old libraries, from that point on 11.x binaries will stop working. If you want to keep compatibility with 11 binaries on an 12 system you can install misc/compat11x. But you really should update your packages and replace them with ones compiled for 12.

And, this is a dead-giveaway for seasoned admins, test the upgrade on a test server first. So you know beforehand what you're getting into when you upgrade your production systems. You don't want to face issues on production systems with your boss breathing down your neck.


----------



## astyle (May 19, 2022)

As an add-on, OP can try and make a case for cloning the production server's hard drive into a VM or another HDD that they can play with. 

I personally recommend upgrading to latest supported version of FreeBSD (i.e. 13.1-RELEASE), if OP's situation allows for that.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 22, 2022)

arious said:


> 11.2



<https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.4R/installation/#upgrade-binary> "… Systems running 11.2-RELEASE can upgrade …"

<https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.3R/installation/#upgrade-binary> "… Systems running 11.4-RELEASE can upgrade …"

<https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.1R/installation/#upgrade-binary> "… Systems running 12.3-RELEASE can upgrade …"



arious said:


> FreeBSD 11 Package Archive​



Not that you'll need it, if you perform the major upgrade(s) of the operating system, but for the benefit of other readers:

<https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/ur8us6/-/i8vysp6/>


----------



## msplsh (May 22, 2022)

You could probably re-build the FreeBSD 11 packages by getting the git snapshot of ports when 11 was last supported, but that's probably more work than upgrading to 12.


----------



## arious (May 23, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> <https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.4R/installation/#upgrade-binary> "… Systems running 11.2-RELEASE can upgrade …"
> 
> <https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.3R/installation/#upgrade-binary> "… Systems running 11.4-RELEASE can upgrade …"
> 
> ...



Thank you for this info


----------



## arious (May 27, 2022)

I'm writing to ask further questions please.

I want to test this upgrade procedure so that I am very comfortable with it before I do it on my production servers.

How can I go about setting up a virtual machine of FreeBSD 11.x when the packages are no longer available?

I cannot install the software from ports because this is not how it's done in production.

Any advice at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## arious (May 27, 2022)

Quick update for anyone else who reads this. I updated /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf with this:


```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://ftp.cn.debian.org/freebsd-pkg/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```

I was then able to install packages.


----------



## arious (May 27, 2022)

Now I'm having trouble installing ezjail.


```
root@freebsd-test:~ # ezjail-admin install
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/11.2-RELEASE/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshot/amd64/amd64/11.2-RELEASE/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/amd64/amd64/11.2-RELEASE/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/releases/amd64/amd64/11.2-RELEASE/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/snapshots/amd64/amd64/11.2-RELEASE/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/amd64/11.2-RELEASE/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)

Could not fetch base from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org.
  Maybe your release (11.2-RELEASE) is specified incorrectly or the host ftp.freebsd.org does not provide that release build.
  Use the -r option to specify an existing release or the -h option to specify an alternative ftp server.
Querying your ftp-server... The ftp server you specified (ftp.freebsd.org) seems to provide the following builds:
lrwxr-xr-x    1 ftp      ftp            18 Dec 06 21:02 12.3-RELEASE -> amd64/12.3-RELEASE
lrwxr-xr-x    1 ftp      ftp            18 Apr 13  2021 13.0-RELEASE -> amd64/13.0-RELEASE
lrwxr-xr-x    1 ftp      ftp            18 May 15 17:09 13.1-RELEASE -> amd64/13.1-RELEASE
-rw-r--r--    1 ftp      ftp           637 Nov 23  2005 README.TXT
drwxr-xr-x    6 ftp      ftp             6 May 16 20:41 amd64
```


----------



## arious (May 27, 2022)

I managed to install ezjail using the following command:

`ezjail-admin install -h http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/`


----------



## arious (May 27, 2022)

SirDice said:


> You have to run `freebsd-update install` a total of three times. The third run _removes_ all the old libraries, from that point on 11.x binaries will stop working. If you want to keep compatibility with 11 binaries on an 12 system you can install misc/compat11x. But you really should update your packages and replace them with ones compiled for 12.
> 
> And, this is a dead-giveaway for seasoned admins, test the upgrade on a test server first. So you know beforehand what you're getting into when you upgrade your production systems. You don't want to face issues on production systems with your boss breathing down your neck.


Where is it documented that `freebsd-update install` needs to be run three times?


----------



## astyle (May 27, 2022)

arious said:


> Where is it documented that `freebsd-update install` needs to be run three times?


This is a conclusion that only comes after a careful and thorough reading of the appropriate Handbook section: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/cutting-edge/#updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate

Yeah, it's not stated explicitly, the users are still expected to connect the dots.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 27, 2022)

arious said:


> Where is it documented that `freebsd-update install` needs to be run three times?



<https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/568400> above, the first three links (to installation instructions). In some cases there's a fourth run.


----------



## msplsh (May 27, 2022)

Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					docs.freebsd.org
				




"The upgrade is now complete.* If this was a major version upgrade,* reinstall all ports and packages as described in Upgrading Packages After a Major Version Upgrade."









						Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					docs.freebsd.org
				




"Once the software upgrades are complete, finish the upgrade process with a final call to freebsd-update in order to tie up all the loose ends in the upgrade process:"


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 27, 2022)

"… only if  freebsd-update(8) printed a message indicating that this was necessary) …"


----------

